# Hours completely reduced



## Janenieforever (Sep 13, 2020)

So according to my schedule the next two weeks I am not working at all. Is this something that happens? I tried to get an answer as to why I’m not working at all and no one has contacted me to answer my questions.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 13, 2020)

In my experience, you should get at least one shift per week, even if it is only a short shift. You will need to track down your leaders to find out what is going on with your schedule. ASANTS, but generally returning calls regarding questions like that are avoided like the plague by leaders.


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Sep 14, 2020)

That's typical of Target.  I've seen people, including myself, reduced to 4 hours a week even though I'm quite tenured, to accommodate their new hires.

Does it make any sense to treat people like that?  No.  

I'm applying for unemployment because they took me from 22 hours a week down to 4.  I thought it was a glitch at first but it's gone on for two months now.  

What they told me is that because I'm disabled I can't jump from job to job and they prefer to have someone that will be able to go from cashier to drive up on a moment's notice.

I was HIRED 5½ years ago WITH the disability.  They are trying to get rid of anyone over 50 or disabled.  That is very obvious.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 14, 2020)

Common event.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 14, 2020)

Saving up payroll for 4th quarter. You’ll make the hours back.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Sep 15, 2020)

Used To Be Sane said:


> That's typical of Target.  I've seen people, including myself, reduced to 4 hours a week even though I'm quite tenured, to accommodate their new hires.
> 
> Does it make any sense to treat people like that?  No.
> 
> ...



Did they actually say this?  Like they told you because you're disabled they won't schedule you in different workcenters?  That's the biggest most blatant violation of ADA in the history of like...ever.

Tell them you're not down with that, use the words "Reasonable accommodations" and "ADA".


----------



## Times Up (Sep 15, 2020)

File for Unemployment.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 15, 2020)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> Did they actually say this?  Like they told you because you're disabled they won't schedule you in different workcenters?  That's the biggest most blatant violation of ADA in the history of like...ever.
> 
> Tell them you're not down with that, use the words "Reasonable accommodations" and "ADA".



Yeah, if they said out loud it was because of your disability...your management is comprised of incredibly stupid assholes and if you have witnesses it might be worth finding employment attorneys in your area who offer free consultations and have a chat.

Employment discrimination lawsuits are notoriously hard to prove and generally require damages that make it worth going to court, but a call from an employment lawyer might be enough to get you your hours back. And/or a transfer to a store without stupid assholes in charge.


----------



## MrT (Sep 16, 2020)

If they actually said that it would be quite ironic considering we just had training on workday about this like a week or 2 ago 😂 granted that training isnt really any training its just common sense


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 18, 2020)

Reduced hours is sadly common, cut to literal 0 though sounds pretty unusual.


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Oct 9, 2020)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> Did they actually say this?  Like they told you because you're disabled they won't schedule you in different workcenters?  That's the biggest most blatant violation of ADA in the history of like...ever.
> 
> Tell them you're not down with that, use the words "Reasonable accommodations" and "ADA".


They DID.  It was from a TL that quit shortly thereafter.  I believe the individual was trying to give me a heads-up.  The individual said, "we need someone who can be on their feet for a full 8 hour shift and go from work center to work center on a moment's notice".

I'd ALREADY figured they were trying to cleanse store of over 50, disabled, and/or of tenure (as it's quite obvious).  The TL simply confirmed it.


----------



## Angular Momentum (Oct 28, 2020)

Wow! This is crazy and terrible! Can I ask what state?

I have 4 excellent TMs on my lanes that are disabled and don't move from area to area. We love them there. They get so many compliments and surveys, they never call out, and I know I can trust them to do right by the guest. I would schedule them more but they all ask for 20 hours or less a week. 

I'm shocked at the culture of your store, sure we need people who can hop from area to area but we don't need everyone to do so! 

As others have stated you should seek advice from people who understand your rights and ask a leader straight up why you are being discriminated against!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 28, 2020)

Angular Momentum said:


> Wow! This is crazy and terrible! Can I ask what state?
> 
> I have 4 excellent TMs on my lanes that are disabled and don't move from area to area. We love them there. They get so many compliments and surveys, they never call out, and I know I can trust them to do right by the guest. I would schedule them more but they all ask for 20 hours or less a week.
> 
> ...


The reason those folks who ask for 20 hours or less, is because they may lose their social security benefits for working more than 20 hours a week.


----------



## Angular Momentum (Oct 28, 2020)

Yes they have told me so.


----------

